# west vs east?



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

chall91 said:


> are there any resorts on the east that come close to any of them out west?


Close in what regard? 

Obviously, not in terms of vertical and powder.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Oranges and apples. That being said, I've had big fun on both sides.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

davis said:


> Oranges and apples. That being said, I've had big fun on both sides.


Exactly....I live in the east so I ride a lot here. It is what it is....good times can be had on both coasts. If the question is about conditions, well it's hard for the East to compete. If it's not about that, what is the question about...nightlife, scenery?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

i was just wondering really because my family wants to go on vacation and i wanted to see if we didnt have to go out west and just stay on east coast. i think some places in vermont would be sufficient enough for us. but out west seems much better i guess


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Any mountain in the East with over 2000 vertical ranks. Stowe, Sugar Bush, Whiteface, etc...

Note: Classics like Squaw Valley only have 2, 850 _vertical_ feet


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

The only resort that I would travel to in the east coast is Jay Peak, TV, that's of course considering I live in Florida. It all comes down to the decision of how much cash you have to blow out in a trip, this year I want to make it out to Utah, never been there. 

But ummmmmm yeah, WEST all the way!!!! no questions asked.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

chall91 said:


> i was just wondering really because my family wants to go on vacation and i wanted to see if we didnt have to go out west and just stay on east coast. i think some places in vermont would be sufficient enough for us. but out west seems much better i guess


Ahh...I get it...save the airfare and spend it on the resort.

Lots of mention here for Jay Peak, Killington, Placid. Also consider Tremblant and Mont Ste. Anne near Quebec City. Tremblant's owned by Interwest and is built to look like Whistler....great village, bars, restaurants, shops, 2000+ vertical, etc. Of course, if Canada means flying for you, then go west.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

You can get flights to Tremblant from NYC now. Otherwise iT's less than a 2hr drive from Montreal and there are several shuttles a day. It's expensive staying in the vilage though!
Stowe is amazing! Huge mountain(s), great runs, friendly locals, great town(!), varied accom options......expensive lift passes! There has to be a downside!
Quebec offers somthing that no western resort can offer - different culture! OK, you could argue that Utah has a Mormon culture, but really it's all pretty similar. The further east and north you go from Montreal,the more French it gets. Mont-Sainte-Anne and Le Massif are two (both within 45min of Quebec City) that get great reviews. Just be aware it can get fekkin cold!! Quebec City is probably the most beautifully preserved historic city in North America. Makes for a good non-boarding day.


----------

